# Chris



## wag03 (Dec 17, 2016)

Does anyone know if Chris Spikes is still filming his hunts? I have never met the guy,but he has some great hunts on YouTube. I would like to see some more. Let me know if he has some other than on YouTube.

Thanks


----------



## robert carter (Dec 18, 2016)

He is still filming his hunts. Most of his kills are real lucky and small stuff. I`m trying to teach him how to kill big stuff but I`m bout to give up on his shooting and hunting.....RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 18, 2016)

robert carter said:


> He is still filming his hunts. Most of his kills are real lucky and small stuff. I`m trying to teach him how to kill big stuff but I`m bout to give up on his shooting and hunting.....RC



I hear tell you been picking out his hunting spots for him too.


----------



## wag03 (Dec 18, 2016)

*chris*

Here we go! lol


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 19, 2016)

I shoot the small ones because RC can't hit them...  I have to leave him the big ones, and the ones closest to the truck. He's getting mighty old.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 19, 2016)

It's on now, get the corn ta poppin"!


----------

